# Azureus not putting on weight



## vachyner (Aug 10, 2013)

I pulled him from the group and set him up in a container with sphag, leaf litter, and some philodendron clippings. I set up a feeding station in there for him and have added springs and mites that were running amok. I added a few flies and he hasn't touched them. In the 20 gal he was in he was always climbing the glass but I never saw him eat. The others weren't bullying or anything that I saw. He is still active in his own container but seems to have no interest in food. The other three are eating like pigs and growing well and this guy is noticeably smaller and thinner. He does have a weird little extra leg growing from his front right elbow but it doesn't impede movement at all. Does anyone have any tips on getting this guy to eat? I've searched around and tried most of the methods I've found on here, but no luck. He may be taking in the mites and springs, but if that's all I'm worried he's going to be missing out on vitamins and calcium during this developmental time and he's already got problems there.


----------



## vachyner (Aug 10, 2013)

Here is the picture. I don't think he looks too bad, but his lack of interest in food along with not getting supps has me worried.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Is there something strange with his right front leg? If so, can you get another shot of it?

I think you're doing what you can at the moment; separating him. I'd try to leave him alone and not stress him out.


----------



## vachyner (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah, he has 5 legs. That is actually a Chris Elliot Scary Movie "strong hand" growing out of his right elbow. It doesn't seem to really function though. It moves sometimes but doesn't look voluntary. I'm not at the computer right now and tapatalk crashes every time I try to upload a pic but I can post up a better one later.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

vachyner said:


> Yeah, he has 5 legs. That is actually a Chris Elliot Scary Movie "strong hand" growing out of his right elbow. It doesn't seem to really function though. It moves sometimes but doesn't look voluntary. I'm not at the computer right now and tapatalk crashes every time I try to upload a pic but I can post up a better one later.


Awesome! Ok now we definitely need more pics


----------



## vachyner (Aug 10, 2013)

This one is a bit better. You can see how it just kind of keeps going after his elbow to make another forearm. There is another foot on it as well.


----------



## vachyner (Aug 10, 2013)

The upload quality on that one was pretty bad.


----------



## vachyner (Aug 10, 2013)

He's back in the tank with his siblings now and seems to be good. He comes right to the front when I open the lid now and starts destroying flies.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great! Thanks for the update.


----------

